# Charlotte Bobcats @ Los Angeles Lakers [10/23/08]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Live: 7:30 p.m.
TV: KCAL HD - TNT HD
Location: Honda Center, Anaheim, CA​


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll take TNT over Stu and Joel. They annoy me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe does indeed play, I hope it's only for a few minutes. Maybe he just wants to test it out during an actual game and make sure one last time everything is okay.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sean May is a big pig.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sean May is a big pig.


Agreed.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well his role model is clearly Oliver Miller. I don't know if he's quite there, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Reminder that the game is on very shortly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's not in the starting lineup; Ariza is - looks like he's out for the night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha has been cleared by doctors to play in tomorrow night's game against the Thunder. Great to hear!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This delay sucks - they're fixing the rim, and right now they have to run across the street to WalMart to get a new net.

Pretty funny, actually.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol with a nice and1


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> This delay sucks - they're fixing the rim, and right now they have to run across the street to WalMart to get a new net.
> 
> Pretty funny, actually.


lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish needs to hit those open 3's. Cause then they lead to a fast break And1 lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The pig with 2 early fouls.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

By the way Basel. Your game threads are so bad that I'm the only one who posts in them out of pity. lol I joke with you my friend!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum already has 5 rebounds, which is very nice to see. Gasol is playing well early as well, and it's good to see Radmanovic's **** still going in.

Lots of sloppy play overall, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**theONIC said:


> By the way Basel. Your game threads are so bad that I'm the only one who posts in them out of pity. lol I joke with you my friend!


:laugh:

I appreciate it.

Just wait until Tuesday night, though, when we're kicking Portland's ***..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Radman on the pull up


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Just wait until Tuesday night, though, when we're kicking Portland's ***..


Can't wait. I hope the others turn out for that game on the forums. It can't be just you and I in here all the time lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is in for Gasol; I'd love to see him close out the pre-season on a good note.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**theONIC said:


> Can't wait. I hope the others turn out for that game on the forums. It can't be just you and I in here all the time lol


They'll show up, don't worry.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the block on Jason Richardson!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bone head play by Fish. C'mon dude, you should know better. Save that for Farmar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually come to think about it, Farmar would of drove it in for the lay-up.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fish to Bynum! Beautiful!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton needs to stop missing those easy shots.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke lol again


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I see Adam's mustache is making an appearance tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke lol one more time


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brown, "you want a piece of me?" to Odom lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton has been terrible in the few minutes that he's played. Snap out of it!

Everyone else has looked pretty good. Not a terribly exciting 1st quarter, but we have the lead 18-14. Hopefully we can stop turning the ball over in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Luke Walton has been terrible in the few minutes that he's played. Snap out of it!
> 
> Everyone else has looked pretty good. Not a terribly exciting 1st quarter, but we have the lead 18-14. Hopefully we can stop turning the ball over in the 2nd quarter.


luke walton is terrible so much that when he has a mediocre game it is seen as a stellar game


:azdaja:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Walton with the surprising make.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice D Coby


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just noticed that the net is taped on the Laker side lol, I was too busy online to notice lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So far our defense looks good. Offense is a different story. Overall we look terrible though, lol what a sluggish game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whoa...I fell asleep during that 2nd quarter...looks like I missed nothing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our 3-point shooting sucks tonight. 1/11 overall (Radmanovic 1/5, Fisher 0/3, Farmar 0/1, Karl 0/1, Yue 0/1).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Our 3-point shooting sucks tonight. 1/11 overall (Radmanovic 1/5, Fisher 0/3, Farmar 0/1, Karl 0/1, Yue 0/1).


I post this, and the Lakers hit three 3's in a row (1 by Farmar, 2 by Odom).

:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar for 3 at the buzzer! 66-55 Lakers heading int the 4th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is playing much better in the 2nd half, as is Farmar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Coby Karlll playing well. 4/6 shooting for 8 points (including a nice dunk) to go along with 4 rebounds, 2 assists and 0 turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sun Yue hit 3/4 free throws! Woohoo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 88-77.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Luke started off slow, with some easy shots that missed, but overall he played a pretty good game. He is playing good defense, and he moves really well without the ball. He is constantly getting into position for easy makes.

This was the sloppiest game the Lakers have played for a while. It was pretty ugly although the D was good.

The highlights: Bynum rebounded everything within sight and Lamar hit 2 three's. Oh and Coby Karl threw down a nasty dunk off a great pass from Farmar in transition.


----------

